# IPV4 120w 100j Update File Posted



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

Those of you who got a IPV4, software update was released today. Link

This update is for the device to go up to 120 joules in titanium mode. that's currently the strongest temp control mod on the market besides the DNA200 which is not really out yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## jtgrey (16/7/15)

So who is going to update first ??


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

In case you didn't know how to update;

REMOVE THE BATTERIES FROM YOU IPV4 FIRST

1.) Download and install the update software from here

Download the update file and save it somewhere you won't lose it
Link

2.) Reboot PC

3.) Open the YiHi SXI program and click on "Connection" then press connect. The program should say "Device Connected." If not then run the "Install Driver" option and choose IPV 4

4.) Click "Return" at the top. Then at the main menu click on "Upgrade" then "Open File" and select the upgrade file you downloaded

5.) Click on upgrade, wait to finish.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spikester (16/7/15)

I'm really keen on trying the upgrade, i'm just worried that it has the word 'TEST' in the file name, anyone tried it yet?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

This is a test file that users can use now. P4You said they will release the final version within a few days.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

I just ran the update. 

Still 50J in ni200 (Nickel)
120J in ti01 (Titanium). 
120W in power/kanthal mode.

So I can confirm that it is working on my side

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spikester (16/7/15)

Awesome, im busy downloading the software, will do the update as soon as its ready.


----------



## whatalotigot (16/7/15)

FANTASTIC! I will be giving this a go later on tonight.. Also was wondering if the update fails Im sure you can revert to the stock 100w file?? 

But I wont have an issue, cannot wait to be up to 120w and 120j titanium coils. OH YEA!


----------



## whatalotigot (16/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> In case you didn't know how to update;
> 
> 
> *1.) Download and install the update software from here*



this link isnt working.


----------



## Spikester (16/7/15)

http://www.pioneer4you.com/article.php?id=30

That's the one i'm downloading.(I take no responsibility for this file or its effects)


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> this link isnt working.



Fixed. Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot (16/7/15)

So we are using the ipv3li sofware update package as the software to update this?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

Yes, it's not only for the ipv3li - it's for all IPV devices if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot (16/7/15)

Awesome. Im downloading now. will burning programs to flash drive and take home to do on PC at home. My internet at home has been down for a week. Thanks Samurai uv been a major help.


----------



## Spikester (16/7/15)

Just done the update and it seems to be working perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Awesome. Im downloading now. will burning programs to flash drive and take home to do on PC at home. My internet at home has been down for a week. Thanks Samurai uv been a major help.



Awesome dude, I'm always here to help


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/7/15)

Spikester said:


> Just done the update and it seems to be working perfectly.



Told ya!


----------



## Spikester (16/7/15)

Thanks so much @SamuraiTheVapor for all your help.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (16/7/15)

This is amazing with this upgrade I can vape kanthal in temp mode and it really works amazing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/7/15)

I'll be doing this update this evening

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (16/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This is a test file that users can use now. P4You said they will release the final version within a few days.


I nominate you as today's M.V.V.(most valuable vaper)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spikester (16/7/15)

kev mac said:


> I nominate you as today's M.V.V.(most valuable vaper)


I second that!!!


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

Guys, thank you for all the value you add to the forum. For me as a newbie I would always appreciate this.

Just one question. Why would you want to update firmware on a device made for heating a coil ? I'm not being judgy, just very curious. And 120W .... you guys have lungs of steel. On a note I cannot comment on these devices since I have not tried them, but I happily vape on my twisp and Eleaf 20W ( at 6 - 8 W )


----------



## jtgrey (16/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Guys, thank you for all the value you add to the forum. For me as a newbie I would always appreciate this.
> 
> Just one question. Why would you want to update firmware on a device made for heating a coil ? I'm not being judgy, just very curious. And 120W .... you guys have lungs of steel. On a note I cannot comment on these devices since I have not tried them, but I happily vape on my twisp and Eleaf 20W ( at 6 - 8 W )


@gertvanjoe famous last words bro ! Lol you just wait and see . You sound like me .... a year ago

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (16/7/15)

Ok my ipv 4 is nou upgraded. Now to get some Ti wire !


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> @gertvanjoe famous last words bro ! Lol you just wait and see . You sound like me .... a year ago



I'm not a cloud chaser, just wanted to replace my old stinkies with something Swambo does not constantly complain about and besides I am looking out for my own health too. Must say with my Kangertech I will definitely have to drop the nic a bit since it works better than the twisp at delivering

Lol tried to convince someone at work that vaping is better and apparently e-cigs are now banned in the EU and the mercury it releases gives you cancer. So I asked him if stinkies does not give cancer and his reply was that this gives you cancer faster.


----------



## kev mac (16/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I'm not a cloud chaser, just wanted to replace my old stinkies with something Swambo does not constantly complain about and besides I am looking out for my own health too. Must say with my Kangertech I will definitely have to drop the nic a bit since it works better than the twisp at delivering
> 
> Lol tried to convince someone at work that vaping is better and apparently e-cigs are now banned in the EU and the mercury it releases gives you cancer. So I asked him if stinkies does not give cancer and his reply was that this gives you cancer faster.


We've all heard the adage "There are none so blind...." just know you made the smart choice.Luck to ya!


----------



## whatalotigot (16/7/15)

After about 12 attempts and several restarts later the update finally worked. Thanks @SamuraiTheVapor for the help.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/7/15)

It's always a pleasure guys, if you need help with anything else - Feel free to PM me and I will try my utmost best to help each and every single one of you. 

Glad its working for you guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/7/15)

@jtgrey I saw some awesome Titanium wire on this site - Looks like it could be a great supplier and it isn't that expensive.

Here is a description from the site;



Spoiler: Click on me!



Sweet Spot Vapors Ti Wire is a revolutionary new vaping product. Ti wire is a temperature regulated resistance wire. This allows for UN-paralleled consistency and safety. Our positive temperature coefficient is suitable for BOTH mechanical devices, as well as regulated devices. Our Titanium will work with VV, VW and "Temperature Protected" devices. Since the calibration scale for Ni200 is very loose to begin with (not all Ni wire has the same tempco) the calibration discrepancy between "Ni200" and our specific Titanium wire should be negligible.

Our Titanium is NOT off the shelf metal. We have invested over one year of research and development, to solve the problems associated with "off the shelf" Titanium resistance wire. You will not find any other product like Ti wire on the market. It is specifically designed, from the ground up, for vaping and represents a first and only category, for "vape specific" Titanium.

Ti wire raises in resistance once it's optimum temperature is reached. This keeps your vapor cool and consistent, from the beginning of your hit to the end. Since the wire starts at a lower resistance, it comes up to temperature very quickly, until it's optimum is reached. Then the resistance climbs according to the amount of power that is put into the wire. This reduces the strain on your battery, while offering complete control of the heat inside of your atomizer. 

Ti wire is made from a custom metallurgical process, that was developed with our foundry and drawing facility. Ti wire contains NO chromium, nickel, and trace iron is certified at 0.08%!!! The wire is made from certified medical grade titanium and undergoes a proprietary magnetic alignment process and vacuum annealing. This removes unwanted oxygen (plus surface impurities) and allows for the most consistent heating possible. Ti wire will NOT form any harmful chromium, nickel or iron oxides, and therefore the flavor of your liquid remains completely pure. 

Ti wire also acts as a fuse. When the MAX temperature is exceeded Ti wire will "fail". This is by design, and will keep your battery safe. 

*WARNING : DO NOT DRY BURN Ti wire*.....the wire is designed to fail above it's max temperature....dry burning is NOT necessary to form tight coils. You can apply low heat to crimp your coils (micro) through "pulsing" your mod, or using a low temperature torch. However we generally recommend "spaced" coils to allow for maximum flavor and heat dispersion. To clean your coils, it is not necessary to dry burn (wire will turn white when it has failed)...simply brush the coils off under warm water, and they will be as good as new.

The difference between 0.4mm and 0.5mm wire is the SPEED of which temp regulation occurs....neither one should be looked upon as a "gauge". It's not possible to compare to Kanthal or other similar wire, due to the way in which the wire responds to power input. Essentially 0.4mm Ti wire regulates temperature FASTER than 0.5mm, so it's ideal for VV/VW mods or tank builds....it will provide a slightly cooler vape, as the temp regulation occurs more rapidly. Ti wire 0.5mm has a slower ramp towards temperature regulation, so will build up slightly more heat in an atomizer. We recommend it for drippers with large amounts of air flow.

Ti wire 0.4mm starting (nominal) resistance is 1.2 ohms per foot...and 0.5mm starting (nominal) resistance is 0.78 ohms per foot. The resistance will climb according to power put into the wire. We recommend starting with one to two extra wraps per coil, compared to 24ga. Kanthal A-1. Since Ti wire is a completely new type of resistance wire, we recommend experimenting with different types of builds. You should not approach it in terms of "gauge" or "resistance at rest". The resistance is dynamic.....for example if you build to 0.4 ohm, and apply 30 watts of power...0.4mm Ti wire will climb to approx. 0.5 ohm in a 1-2 second "drag".



The absolutely awesome thing i find about this Titanium wire is that it is designed to "pop" before it exceeds oxidation temperatures.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey (17/7/15)

Wow


SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @jtgrey I saw some awesome Titanium wire on this site - Looks like it could be a great supplier and it isn't that expensive.
> 
> Here is a description from the site;
> 
> ...


 Wow great find . Think someone must organize a group buy for this .


----------



## whatalotigot (17/7/15)

Titanium wire unfortunately you must be very picky when purchasing. Quality is a huge factor. worst part is you have to buy to try. Gonna give it a bash


----------

